# 2013 Refuel SportElectric TT



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

Here's a pretty comprehensive look at the 2013 edition of the Refuel SportElectric TT, with lots of pics and video.

The fastest car *should have been this conversion.


----------



## jeff mccabe (Feb 23, 2010)

Had a great time last weekend. My son was my co-pilot for all the sessions.
This was the first year I ran the time trail. I had to keep reminding my self ....this is your daily driver, so don't wreck it ! 

Jeff


----------

